# Team Marin



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey guys, first post here, but I've been lurking a while. I picked up a Team Marin from the late 90's I believe, and I was wondering if anyone knew exactly what year it is and anything else about it. This bike is completely stock and the original owner never took it in the dirt. The frame uses Fuji Ultra Lite tubing and it has White Industries cranks and front hub. The bike is mostly XT elsewhere with Avid brake levers and Grip Shift shifters with a Rox Shox Judy XC frok on it. Kind of a weird mix of components if you ask me. Thanks for any info.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks like a 94 or 95. 

Components look pretty period correct.


----------



## Winans (Jul 27, 2005)

It's not stock, I believe. They came rigid. I have one as my town bike for running to the grocery store. Everything else you have looks original though, except the seat and pedals. You even have their cheesy headset. I think I bought mine new in probably 95. I imagine I have a receipt if you really care.

Nice riding bike though.

Scott


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

i'm quite sure the frame is from 1995. (could be checked if you give us the frame number) componentwise its a bit pimped as these came with cantlever brakes originaly. (you can see the unused canti hanger at the rear.) XT stuff should be M737/M738. the rs judy xc seems to be 1995 too. nice bike!


----------



## lazyracer (Apr 11, 2004)

I just retrieved an almost identical "Team Marin" bike,from the local dumpster here in the SoCal SB mountains area where I live. It has a dayglo lime green front fork and a 7 spd rear cluster. 

A great rigid old school bike
The price was right -0-


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

The blue bike does resemble that in the 1995 brochure, but the brochure shows a light brown frame and says it was made of Tange Prestige not Fuji.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

*found the serial number...*

Under the BB the serial number reads C16HACO39. In a seperate stamping there are another set of numbers, 11 and 17. I'm guessing the 17 is frame size, maybe 11 is the build month?

I've seen the 95 catalog from Germany I believe, and it does share alot of similarities to the Team Marin in the catalog, but it is made from Fuji Ultralight tubing. Maybe it's a 96 or 97.

Thanks for all of the responses. Currently I have the bike setup for street use with 1.25" road tires and a Brooks saddle with some SKS fenders. I thought it was a little too nice for the trails. I still have the dirt tires, so no worries! Here's a pic before I put the new seat on.

Thanks again.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

C16HACO39 afaik that means its a frame from 1996.
(see 3rd digit)


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

IM is correct. Yours is a '96. This looks like the one:
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...6&Brand=Marin&Model=Team+Marin+(05)&Type=bike

Looks like the bike was available with your choice of forks for '95 and '96.

'95 came in more of a silver color and was made of Prestige:


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the help guys. So do you think the rear brakes were a choice too, either canti or V-brakes?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

69tr6r said:


> Cool, thanks for the help guys. So do you think the rear brakes were a choice too, either canti or V-brakes?


I doubt it. I think it probably came with those Marin cantis, and the previous owner upgraded.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

I just got a 1995? Marin Team today and it looks like it was blinged out with aftermarket goodies. I'm up in the air if I should restore it or part it out.


----------

